# Signed up for Laguna Seca 3/1,2 - Driver's Handbook Available?



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

So I signed up for Laguna Seca for the weeked of March 1, 2 through www.tracquest.com and I am looking for one of those helpful handbooks/track tutorials that I have found for the other tracks online. Anyone have or know of one? I already did an online search, but the one that I found at http://www.norcal-saac.org/ot/otbook.htm didn't work for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Only thing I found useful on the net was this trackmap


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*Cool*

Thanks for the effort Jeff. :thumbup:

That's the best map I have seen, it helps.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Cool*



italia330i said:


> *Thanks for the effort Jeff. :thumbup:
> 
> That's the best map I have seen, it helps. *


I know this will sound strange probably, but if you have access to a PS2 and Gran Turismo 3, practice driving on Laguna Seca there.... it should help you get familiar with the track as far as which turns to expect and and in what order. stuff like that.

I played that track quite often, and when I watch races at Laguna Seca on Speed, I can follow along a lot better knowing what turns they're at and what's coming up.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Cool*



doeboy said:


> *I know this will sound strange probably, but if you have access to a PS2 and Gran Turismo 3, practice driving on Laguna Seca there.... it should help you get familiar with the track as far as which turns to expect and and in what order. stuff like that.
> 
> I played that track quite often, and when I watch races at Laguna Seca on Speed, I can follow along a lot better knowing what turns they're at and what's coming up. *


Yeah I agree.

Italia330, not sure if you read my thread about laguna seca see link

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=18731

Jeff


----------



## italia550i (Mar 25, 2002)

*That's a great idea!*

I'll have to talk to my little brother to see if he has it. If not, early birthday present for sure.

Saw your link Jeff. Pics look great, I am really looking forward to it. I just want to be prepared.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

You are going to have an absolute BLAST on that track.

:thumbup:

Last summer, when I had an assignment in Monterey, I found time to attend the Superbike race at Laguna. I even got a pit pass so that I can drool over those state-of-the-art machines. (I even got a signature from Miguel DuHamel himself). The cool thing about the race is that you are pretty much free to roam around and check out various areas of the track. I stationed myself for the longest time at the Corkscrew; to me, THAT is the most trickiest part of the track, as I saw two racers low-side. (Luckily, they got up and continued on).

The track is unbelievably large, and is pretty much a safe track as there is plenty of runoff in case you are coming into a corner a bit too hot.

Anyway, let us know what you think. I only wished I had the time to run my car there.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> *
> 
> The track is unbelievably large, and is pretty much a safe track as there is plenty of runoff in case you are coming into a corner a bit too hot.
> 
> *


Just don't tell Sergio that! :angel: :angel:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Just don't tell Sergio that! :angel: :angel: *


Yeah, not sure I agree. There are quite a few walls to run into and a CRX did while I was there.

The track of course is safe but ...

Jeff


----------

